# JD 165 Kawasaki FB460V Starting Problems



## Radjxf (Jun 29, 2005)

My father is willing to give me a "free" John Deere 165 garden tractor with a Kawasaki FB460V 12.5hp engine. Problem is, it won't start. He said it got to where it was only starting occasionally, now not at all. He said once he got it to start it ran fine and never quit! He says he replaced "that little electronic box" whatever that means. 
I'd like to take on this project if there's some hope, but not if it's going to get too potentially expensive. That Kawasaki motor can't be cheap. Thanks for any input or suggestions.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

the biggest thing about john deere tractor is all of the saftey system has to work or she wont start need to start checking switches and there are some relays involved too depending serial numbers seat switch, clutch/brake switch,pto switch or lever good luck


----------

